
Graham's Hierarchy of Disagreement - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Graham%27s_Hierarchy_of_Disagreement.svg
======
inetsee
The post by Paul Graham that inspired this diagram:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

